# [PHP]Funkcja hash

## icemanPL

Witam, nie mogę korzystać z funkcji hash , php info wywala --disable-hash gdzie zmienić tą opcje konfiguracji ,tak by można było korzystać z funkcji hash ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeczytaj podrecznik 'praca z portage'. Hint: FLAGI USE. Chetnie bym pozamykal tematy jak ten.

----------

